# Los volcanes son una válvula de escape del calor interno de la tierra.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,
Estoy buscando la mejor traducción para “válvula de escape” en el siguiente contexto:
Los volcanes funcionan como una válvula de escape del calor interno de la tierra.
Vulkane fungieren, als ein Ablassventil???? oder Abflussventil??? für die innere Wärme der Erde.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Tonerl

*Los volcanes son una válvula de escape del calor interno de la tierra.
Vulkane sind ein Ventil zum Entweichen/Ausströmen der inneren Hitze der Erde*


----------



## Alemanita

Como me gustó que usaras "fungieren", busqué y encontré:

Noch heute *fungieren Vulkane* als natürliche Überdruckventile, die Hitze und Gase ableiten. 

Fuente: una página sobre volcanes:
Vulkanische Gase.


----------



## anahiseri

Otra opción que he encontrado, en un lenguaje más "germánico", menos Fremdwórter (y no es que me parezca mal usar "fungieren")
y que sólo menciona el calor, como en la frase original.

Vulkane dienen als ein Ventil der Erde, um Energie abzuführen und ein Kühlen der Erde zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Tonerl

Tonerl said:


> _*Los volcanes son una "válvula de escape"*_



_*Ich habe mich zu 100% an den Originalsatz gehalten und da wurde das Verb "fungieren" zwar vorgeschlagen, klingt aber in diesem Zusammenhang doch etwas "hochgestochen", wenn es auch im Endeffekt nicht falsch ist !!!

Fungieren ist das weniger gebräuchliche Verb zum Substantiv „Funktion“
Funcionamiento es el verbo menos común del sustantivo "función"*_


----------



## Oceanboy

Me pregunto porque Ablassventil y Abflussventil no serían apropiados en el contexto?


----------



## Alemanita

Porque según yo se refieren a líquidos que fluyen más o menos tranquilamente, mientras que Überdruckventil es una válvula de descarga (de la sobrepresión) y la Ablassventil es una válvula purgadora y la otra es de desagüe.
En una traducción técnica yo las usaría tal cual lo he dicho, pero eres libre de usar la que quieras.


----------



## Lamarimba

anahiseri said:


> en un lenguaje más "germánico", menos Fremdwórter


Hola, anahiseri.

Me gustaría que te extendieras un poco sobre eso. ¿ Sugieres que el hablante alemán digamos culto, distingue las raices latinas o griegas cuando las usa, y las considera extranjeras?


----------



## anahiseri

pues sí, Lamarimba, afirmativo. Ahora es distinto porque hay palabras de raíces latinas o griegas que entran a través del inglés. Pero en la época nazi se hizo un esfuerzo por parte de las autoridades por erradicar estas "Fremdwörter". Había que decir Fernsprechapparat en vez de Telefon; Belohnung en vez de Prämie, männlich en vez de maskulin, Hauptwort en vez de Substantiv / Nomen, etc. Yo me eduqué en Alemania en los años 60 y en la escuela aprendí "Hauptwort"; por lo que he visto ahora se enseña "Nomen".  Pero en efecto, un texto con muchas palabras de raíz griega o latina, esas palabras que a los españoles no les cuesta nada entender,  es un texto  que puede resultar difícil para una persona de poca cultura, o al menos más pesado de leer, y si es exagerado se puede considerar presuntuoso.


----------



## Lamarimba

Impresionante. Gracias


----------

